# SS 25.07.20 - Roussel #4



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Albert Roussel (1869 - 1937)*

Symphony #4 in A major, Op. 53

1. Allegro con brio
2. Lento molto
3. Allegro scherzando
4. Allegro molto
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's the return of French composer Albert Roussel and his Fourth Symphony. I've heard this one a couple times before but as usual it's been years so I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin. I hope everyone can join in this weekend as it's a pretty short one at just over 20 minutes.

I'll be listening to:







Ernest Ansermet/L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande

For anyone without a recording I'll also post a YouTube clip. I might listen to this one as well as time might permit me this weekend.




Charles Dutoit/Orchestre National de France


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's the return of French composer Albert Roussel and his Fourth Symphony. I've heard this one a couple times before but as usual it's been years so I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin. I hope everyone can join in this weekend as it's a pretty short one at just over 20 minutes.
> 
> I'll be listening to:
> View attachment 140220
> ...


I can honestly say this symphony has never worked for me. Always preferred #2 and various other orchestral woks. You have prompted me to give it serious focussed listen this weekend (after I've finished my current Tchaikovsky-fest!!). For many years my favourite set has been the Orchestre National France, Dutoit. Will give it a spin .....


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I will listen this one


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Mika said:


> View attachment 140222
> 
> I will listen this one


Should I stream this from Qobuz instead of dusting off mt Dutoit CD?


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Eschenbach , Orchestre de Paris here. Sorry couldn't find the cover.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I haven't listened to this one for years. I'll go with the Naxos.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Roussel: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 53

Paris Conservatoire Orchestra
André Cluytens
Recorded: 1965-06-19

" This is my favourite recording"
Many thanks for the choice again. Looking forward to this one


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This version for me via Spotify


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

For me always the weakest of Roussel's Symphonies, I thought I'd try this Naxos recording rather than the Dutoit I have on my shelves. The recording is not at all bad but it failed to pursuade me from my original opinion. For a brief comparison I played the Allegro molto fourth movement from the Dutoit recording and found it had more life and vitality about it.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

I'll go with Karajan & Philharmonia Orchestra (via Apple Music)


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Don't know Roussel #4....i know #3 very well, very excellent piece!!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

.

Roussel - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Orchestre de l'Association des Concerts Lamoureux, Charles Münch


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll be with Dutoit but may also play Karajan.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A CD I bought about 30 years ago.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

While I have never thought of this one as a weak Roussel Symphony, there's no doubt that No.3 is a finer work as far as I am concerned. I'll be going for this incarnation of the Cluytens recording:


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll go with Jarvi and Detroit for this one


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

With Karajan this is something of a killer symphony!


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm also going with a 1965 recording of André Cluytens leading the Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, as released on EMI Classics.

I'm on my second listen, and I'm finding this an interesting work that's easy to listen to. It's very emotional and non-impressionistic compared to, say, Debussy. I read one critic saying this symphony is "refined post-Wagnerianism." I've been meaning to explore Cluytens, which led me to select this recording. The playing and sound quality are excellent.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

cougarjuno said:


> I'll go with Jarvi and Detroit for this one


Oops - I forgot I had this disc, or more accurately I forgot the Roussel was on it I have it filed under Debussy.
I'll try and find time for it later this weekend and if time allows I'll stream the Karajan.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

CnC Bartok said:


> While I have never thought of this one as a weak Roussel Symphony, there's no doubt that No.3 is a finer work as far as I am concerned. I'll be going for this incarnation of the Cluytens recording:
> View attachment 140260


I like this album cover art better than my version! Very nice.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Simplicissimus said:


> I like this album cover art better than my version! Very nice.


A different set of works from your version, albeit only slightly! Does yous have the Piano Concerto? Mine has no 2nd Symphony. 
These were A whole series of 2-CD releases, eclectic collections of 20th Century composers. Lots are worth having, including this Roussel pair. I think I have a dozen or so? All very similar cover designs.

Here's Ibert's collection:


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

I've got Marek Janowkski's set and I'm really happy with it.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Seems a shame folk just posting what disc they are listening to and not any comments about the work itself.
My view, and i like to champion unsung works, this is Roussel least desirable symphonies. Take the final movement, its a mixed up quirky little finale that makes little sense. Starts with a charming woodwind intro then instantly builds to bang and crash and does the whole same thing again. One could say original, but what was he thinking of?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

So as not to allow this week’s SS to escape unscathed, this symphony and I are simply non-copacetic. The mild interest aroused by the scherzo arrives only after my mind has been numbed by the vacuity of the first two movements, and any joy proves evanescent given the short but confused finale. Shostakovich did it so much better in his 6th just a few years later – twice!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

KenOC said:


> So as not to allow this week's SS to escape unscathed, this symphony and I are simply non-copacetic. The mild interest aroused by the scherzo arrives only after my mind has been numbed by the vacuity of the first two movements, and any joy proves evanescent given the short but confused finale. Shostakovich did it so much better in his 6th just a few years later - twice!


KOC - are you familiar with Roussel's Sym #3?? Really good piece, imo, I'm wondering how you'd compare it with #4....[I don't know #4]


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Heck148 said:


> KOC - are you familiar with Roussel's Sym #3?? Really good piece, imo, I'm wondering how you'd compare it with #4....[I don't know #4]


Thanks, I have that and will give it a listen!


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

KenOC said:


> So as not to allow this week's SS to escape unscathed, this symphony and I are simply non-copacetic. The mild interest aroused by the scherzo arrives only after my mind has been numbed by the vacuity of the first two movements, and any joy proves evanescent given the short but confused finale. Shostakovich did it so much better in his 6th just a few years later - twice!


Very entertaining review, my compliments! I actually enjoy the first two movements as they meander and weave in the borderlands of Romanticism and impressionism. To my ear, it's somewhat like Elgar but less coherent. The scherzo is just too earnest. The charm I find in the first two movements comes from their insouciance. The finale is a train wreck, but I couldn't help thinking, "What fun!" I'm now interested enough in Roussel to move onto his Symphony No. 3.


----------

